# Look Clothing



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi,
I know there has been a previous thread on Look Clothing, however, I have gone to the link http://www.laboutiquelook.com several times and more than half of the products are not available. 
Does anyone know when their products are going to get updated or restocked, i've emailed them directly, however their response was not very clear.


----------



## lookkg361 (Sep 16, 2005)

You can try German site like minibarista


----------



## hadley45 (Jan 14, 2006)

Try GloryCycles.com


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

Try www.Bobshop.de

I bought my LOOK shorts there.

/ Roy - DK


----------

